# Lube Oils



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Someone told me Ian J. Huckin had some views on this subject.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

G'day Satanic, have been off Island travelling, just back. I see there is a L.O. analysis thread....meet you there...Ian


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah I know- the bloody interloper 

See you there


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

Lub Oil..
Loading ME Oil and Cylinder oil at the same time, 2nd Eng put the hoses in the wrong holes. Big problem, phoned the Norske super, he said put an air hose in the tanks and keep it aerated, it worked.

John.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Macphail said:


> Lub Oil..
> Loading ME Oil and Cylinder oil at the same time, 2nd Eng put the hoses in the wrong holes. Big problem, phoned the Norske super, he said put an air hose in the tanks and keep it aerated, it worked.
> 
> John.



Hands up - that one has lost me, any explanations


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Macphail said:


> Lub Oil..
> Loading ME Oil and Cylinder oil at the same time, 2nd Eng put the hoses in the wrong holes. Big problem, phoned the Norske super, he said put an air hose in the tanks and keep it aerated, it worked.
> 
> John.


Must have been hot air(Jester)


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

*Lub Oil Cock Up*



Ian J. Huckin said:


> Must have been hot air(Jester)


After checking my Diary’s
The incident happened on the Hemina in Savannah, 14th January 1991.
We where running short of Main Engine Lub Oil, I stemmed 20000 litres.
The bold second engineer put it into the Cylinder Oil tank which contained 30000 litres of Cylinder Oil. The air hose agitated and mixed the oils which were then used as Cylinder Oil in the engine. No problems.
Your right Dk Hd hot air was involved it melted the second engineer’s ear.

All the best,
John.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Macphail said:


> Lub Oil..
> Loading ME Oil and Cylinder oil at the same time, 2nd Eng put the hoses in the wrong holes. Big problem, phoned the Norske super, he said put an air hose in the tanks and keep it aerated, it worked.
> 
> John.


So it was keeping it *agitated* that made it work, not keeping it *aerated*. Now that makes sense...


----------

